# built a flagstone patio



## Tamgill (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks great!! Love the colors. My husband and I were wanting to do the same thing for a walkway, will have to try those colors.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks good!

I did the same thing but /w a small path. I have yet to fill in between the stones - what type of gravel do you plan on using?


----------



## Tamgill (Jul 12, 2011)

What would you suggest? Just curious


----------



## Conman (Apr 24, 2011)

I just used some pea gravel. It turned out good.I will see how well it holds up. I think you could also use a sand/concrete mix if u wanted something more solid looking. or you could even use some black dirt and plant moss or grass in-between.


----------

